# Breaking News from Brighton, CO



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Eyewitnesses reports seeing a streak of light coming from the west and then a massive explosion!:mn:mn:gn:gn:chk:chk


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

oh no...can't wait to hear more about the damage!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Well my friends, I guess the gloves are off!

My only concern in this world is the safety of the jungle and it's children. With no instigation whatsoever on my part, the BABOTL coalition (or is it a day care) and I'm betting Bob in the front (blacking out the address is merely futile resistance), decide to make anti-peace on the quiet burb of Brighton. I was only slightly forewarned, though not enough to get more home insurance. Besides my house looking now like the picture above, you set the town disaster alarms off. I hear other peace and troop loving FRHers were knocked out too.










Here's today's lesson, kids. When you play with fire, don't cry when you burn your fingers. I'm toasty right now but the fat lady is just warming up.

*Time to put on your big boy pants, BABOTL!*


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Where was Brighton, CO? :hn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Where was Brighton, CO? :hn


North Denver... and most is still there as I just drove by... Maybe a nice little whole but you made a mistake leaving most of it intact... :gn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Man Fort Collins will survive another day I suppose.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> Man Fort Collins will survive another day I suppose.


I suspect you are right...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> Man Fort Collins will survive another day I suppose.


At least it gives them a little hope, before the big one drops! Recon indicates multiple incoming warheads! Also detected a weak puff of smoke that was several hundred miles off target, somewhere in SoCal.:r:r:r
I guess they were just happy they could spell CALIFORNIA!:bn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice damage!!!:tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

bobarian said:


> At least it gives them a little hope, before the big one drops! Recon indicates multiple incoming warheads! Also detected a weak puff of smoke that was several hundred miles off target, somewhere in SoCal.:r:r:r
> I guess they were just happy they could spell CALIFORNIA!:bn


:r Nah mister SoCal (MarkinCA) was hit since he acts like the BABOTL cheerleader and gets you guys all riled up... :bn

Believe me, we have many many bombs on standby just awaiting launch codes.... :gn


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are some interesting looking Coloradians standing around that gaping hole

Nice hit Bo...:tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> Those are some interesting looking Coloradians standing around that gaping hole
> 
> Nice hit Bo...:tu


We are a diverse group but I think the guy in the dress is visiting from CA.

:bn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> We are a diverse group but I think the guy in the dress is visiting from CA.
> 
> :bn


:r:r:r


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Another fine day.










Or is that trouble a brewin'?





































And then we rested for a day. But just one.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

weak_link said:


> Another fine day.


Man you guys look too comfy on that buoy... but at least you found a place to relax that wasn't being bombed... :r:bn


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

zmancbr said:


> Man you guys look too comfy on that buoy... but at least you found a place to relax that wasn't being bombed... :r:bn


Hey Maaaaannnnnnnnn, it's California. That's what we do best. 
:w


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

:r
I am suprised internet is still working in fort collins zman. Thats three confirmed hits in 2 days there. Wish spect would post his pics. :ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> :r
> I am suprised internet is still working in fort collins zman. Thats three confirmed hits in 2 days there. Wish spect would post his pics. :ss


I'm actually going to have a smoke with him in 20 minutes... I will get on his a$$ to get some pics up lol... He told me his wife got hit am I correct? :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> I'm actually going to have a smoke with him in 20 minutes... I will get on his a$$ to get some pics up lol... *He told me his wife got hit am I correct?* :ss


I remember Mike saying something about hitting both of them.:dr


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah I hit them both.
I read in a post of his that she was a "Pepin Girl" So I hit them with a matching assortment of Pepins and a ISOM. Kind of a his and hers bomb.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> Yeah I hit them both.
> I read in a post of his that she was a "Pepin Girl" So I hit them with a matching assortment of Pepins and a ISOM. Kind of a his and hers bomb.


Well he said he would have to beg her to let him have one lol... Maybe if he is a good boy!!:chk


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Peanut Brittle is better than golf balls.


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

shilala said:


> Peanut Brittle is better than golf balls.


Not if you are trying to play golf...


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> Kind of a his and hers bomb.


How fruity does it make me if I say that's really "_cute_?"


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

weak_link said:


> How fruity does it make me if I say that's really "_cute_?"


Guess we know who was in the dress now.

:r:r:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Guess we know who was in the dress now.
> 
> :r:r:r


Laugh it up, big man. Your day is coming!(maybe sooner than you expect!):dr:r:mn:bn:chk


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

weak_link said:


> How fruity does it make me if I say that's really "_cute_?"


 on a scale of 1-10 I would say 16. :bn


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> on a scale of 1-10 I would say 16. :bn


:r x 10 :ss


----------

